

$1K iPhone app - NonEUCitizen
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/17/most-expensive-iphone-app-barmax/

======
theashworld
I think another important thing to note is that $300 of it goes to apple. Time
to buy apple stock!

------
teye
Classic market waiting to be disrupted. Every lawyer I know did BarBri.

------
jasonlbaptiste
They could have started out at like 49.99 and then just charged for in app
purchases.

~~~
almost
I think people might have been a little upset to find that they needed to pay
a further $949.01 to access all the parts of the course :)

~~~
brianobush
You have to look at the market. People that buy this app are going to be "in
the know" and be serious about the bar exam and thus willing to spend some
serious time AND money preparing for it. For the target audience this is not
random purchase.

~~~
sounddust
Not to mention that they're going to need nearly all of the material in order
to properly study, so it doesn't make much sense to break it into pieces (at
least in the case of the bar exam).

------
jasonlbaptiste
hunch: this is how the textbook market should be in general (obviously not
1,000 per app). i have a feeling the tablet will be the platform for content
like this/textbooks.

------
DrJokepu
To be honest, I'm a bit surprised that after forking out x * 10^5 or even 10^6
dollars on tuition fee, you have to spend thousands of dollars on apps and
textbooks to stand a chance on the exam. There is something very wrong with
the US higher education system.

~~~
plinkplonk
" even 10^6 dollars on tuition fee"

there are people who spend a million dollars on tuition? references?

~~~
DrJokepu
Ooops... I meant 10^4 or even 10^5... I fail at basic maths.

------
PanMan
Quite interesting: I don't think I have seen (serious) software for handsets
that's more expensive than the hardware (for PC's this isn't uncommon). If you
want to run this, the costs of an iPod Touch to run it on are almost
negligible (well, about 20%).

~~~
smokey_the_bear
Buying topo maps for handheld GPS devices can easily cost more than the device
itself. Garmin charges $120 for topo maps of the northeast alone, for a device
that costs 100-200.

I've seen a lot of commercial uses for rugged palm pilots too, the special
case software for that is probably quite expensive.

